# Help Sick Betta Large Black Spots



## spike (Apr 14, 2009)

My betta has been getting these large black spots on his body. started 2 weeks ago and its just getting worse. Tried using Simply betta fungus & bateria cure which was recommended by my fish store. Didnt work so they suggested Maracyn-two. Still didnt work. water was tested and found to be normal. Does anyone know what this is? Thanks for your help


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

sure looks odd! 
What other symptoms is he having? Is he eating , swimming and pooping ok?
Are you sure they are not just his markings?
How long have you had him?


----------

